# Need opinions on irrigation



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

I did a test today with 5 gallon home depot bucket. I filled it all the way to the brim. I right at 54 seconds for my time and my calculations says that its 5.5 GPM. My water pressure is at 80 PSI. I have 7k sqft of lawn.

Does that seem low to anyone?

Here is my property. I just measure everything today. Trying to see what sprinklers would a good fit and where right now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That is low, but typical for a 1/2in spigot. What is the pipe type and size from the meter to the shut-off valve?

The main challenge I see is how to get water to the north side of your layout. One option is to go underneath the driveway. The other one is to wrap around the south of the house, then underneath the fence, then near the patio, then underneath the fence.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

g-man said:


> That is low, but typical for a 1/2in spigot. What is the pipe type and size from the meter to the shut-off valve?
> 
> The main challenge I see is how to get water to the north side of your layout. One option is to go underneath the driveway. The other one is to wrap around the south of the house, then underneath the fence, then near the patio, then underneath the fence.


The little blue dots indicate a water spigot on the side of the house. 1 on the northside and 1 on south side. The main service line comes in on the westside of the house. Dunno if this would help


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I mean, is it 3/4in PEX? 1in ?


----------



## Head Dr (Oct 9, 2019)

80 p.s.i. is a good start. Like G-man says, you need to know how big the service line is to your house because that is where you should make your tie in. The meter size is a determining factor also.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

g-man said:


> I mean, is it 3/4in PEX? 1in ?


Haven't been able to tell. My house was built in 2013. Would checking at the water meter by the road should tell me right? Or would the diameter of any pipe would be same as my service line? Or would this be in my water bill?

My water bill says "RES 3/4" under the service description


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the meter output pipe.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Agree with g-man above. Once you tie into your main from the meter, you can take a meaningful flow and pressure measurement. You house likely has a pressure reducing valve and the flow should be tons higher.


----------

